# successful fet - when did you start progesterone?



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I am about to do my second fet. It is at different clinic to my fresh cycle and first fet.

Last time I started progesterone on what would have been egg collection day. For my fresh cycle I started the evening after ec. So day 0 with regards to the age of the embryos.

My new clinic originally said I should start the progesterone the following morning, so day 1 ie day after egg collection. However they are quite happy for me to start it the day before.

I just wondered what day those of you who have had successful fet's did. Did you start on day equivalent to ec, or the morning of the day after?

Thanks for your help,

x x


----------



## Chiggs83 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi

I.m starting progesterone today for transfer on Friday 7th with 5 day blastocysts. This is my first cycle of FET so I don't have anything else to go on. I guess every clinic and every patient is slightly different, so you just have to trust them.

Best of luck xx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Cheers.

Clinic say stick with what I did on fresh cycle so start progesterone evening of egg collection,  day 0 ie a week today for transfer sat 15th

They say that generally doesn't make much difference, but as that worked for me before I should do that.

good luck with your transfer on friday.

x x


----------



## BroodyChick (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I started Cyclogest after the trigger shot - and stayed on it for 12 weeks!x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

I was on progesterone 5 days before transfer of a medicatied cycle 3 day embies. xx


----------

